# Machida sig request



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm looking for anyone generous enough to make me a Machida sig.

pictures:










If you could somehow use his face and not all the other fighters in the background(no idea how it works) that would be great.










These are a few pictures. I definitely want the big headed Machida in there. If you know of any better pictures, please feel free to use them.

Theme: I want the theme exactly like the first picture. Calm, dark, colors on his face bright. Nothing flashy.

Text: Lyoto "The Dragon" Machida, sort of faded text, not sure how to explain, as I don't know all the techy talk. If you don't know what I mean, just play with it have fun. 

Michael Carson. Put it in semi-small text in the bottom left corner.

Thanks to whomever gets bored and makes it for me, I really appreciate it. Not sure what I can give in return, but whatever it is please tell. Thanks again.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll prob give it a shot after work.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll work on something either tonight or tomorrow for you.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, that's good, Composure. Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

No prob man. Scrubs fan too, woot.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

What do ya think?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I like it.. I'll have to decide which one I want to use. Thank you both, really helped me out. Will rep you Mjbish, have to spread it around first.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

For fun...


----------

